# active speaker removal..how to



## Yeahkillah (Jul 19, 2004)

i would like to know how to remove the active speaker. what wires do i cut and.or reconnect. there are 2 wires comming out of the computer chip. red and grey i think...those are connected to my speakers right now and the active speaker still works. do i have to run new lines? help


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

. . . say what now???

pictures?

im assuming you're talking about the 240sx and its "active speaker" system....basically each speaker has its own little amp...wasnt a bad stock setup back then.....

but what ARE you trying to do?
did you install new speakers...and want to run them off the HU power? best bet in that case would be to run new wires, (best option quality wise)....or...find the amps, cut the wires off each side, and twist them together (worst quality option)


dunno man, u gotta be more specific


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

You have to remove the door panel, then the speaker is screwed in by 4 screws. Unscrew those and on the back of the speaker all you have to do is pull off the positive and negative connections to the speakers and they come right out.


----------

